# Brewery For Sale - Canberra Area



## TerritoryBrew (31/1/07)

Here is a brewery for sale in the Canberra area. 

http://www.hotelbrokers.com.au/listing85.html

They want $170,000 + GST and some other costs to repair some goods. 

Maybe a new must tun for the wife? Or a new metre long thermometer?

Cheers,

Reece


----------



## Linz (31/1/07)

Thats not the old Braidwood brewery equip is it????


Heard that someone in ACT bought it???


----------



## /// (31/1/07)

Linz said:


> Thats not the old Braidwood brewery equip is it????
> Heard that someone in ACT bought it???



Sadly looks like it!

Scotty


----------



## sluggerdog (31/1/07)

Link doesn't work for me?


----------



## Linz (31/1/07)

I didnt get pics up???

how do you do that????


----------



## bigfridge (31/1/07)

Linz said:


> I didnt get pics up???
> 
> how do you do that????



You have to contact the brokers for pics and further details.

Dave


----------



## Tim (4/9/08)

It must not have sold. It is up for sale again. 
Ebay Linky

Bargain at $18K


----------



## Tanga (5/9/08)

Tim said:


> It must not have sold. It is up for sale again.
> Ebay Linky
> 
> Bargain at $18K



Wow, if anyone's looking to run their own micro that looks like it. Cheaper than a lot of cars, wonder why they're selling.


----------



## gap (5/9/08)

See Ebay V5 thread.


----------



## mikem108 (5/9/08)

C'mon ISBers if we all pony up a couple of grand..........


----------



## stowaway (5/9/08)

mikem108 said:


> C'mon ISBers if we all pony up a couple of grand..........




I'd buy it but i dont think it'll fit in my garage.


----------



## winkle (5/9/08)

stowaway said:


> I'd buy it but i dont think it'll fit in my garage.



I reckon I could squeeze it into mine but it would cut down the case swap sleeping space


----------



## spog (5/9/08)

braidwood brewery ? whats the history on it.
just curious .......cheers.....spog.....


----------

